# Borax



## cmg1177 (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anyone know what Borax is and where to get it? It was in a foot scrub or lotion recipe.   :?:


----------



## krissy (Aug 23, 2009)

i get mine at the grocery store for about $3 for a big box


----------



## donniej (Aug 23, 2009)

krissy said:
			
		

> i get mine at the grocery store for about $3 for a big box



+1... in the laundry soap isle.... "20 Mule Race Team" brand.


----------



## cmg1177 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah so it's in the laundry aisle. Does the front label say Borax? Thank you!


----------



## Bigmoose (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes it will say "Borax" on the front of the box.  Around here Ace Hardware stores also have it .

Bruce


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone experimented with borax in soap -- not for laundry -- for people?
I'm doing some test batches this weekend, so I guess it wouldn't hurt
to toss in a teaspoon...or two...or three?


----------



## SoapMedic (Aug 25, 2009)

Borax is standardly used in liquid soap in the dilution phase to help neutralize any excess potassium hydroxide, but frankly, since most CP soaps are superfatted, I can't see any reason to add borax to them.


----------



## donniej (Aug 25, 2009)

You can use Borax in soap for use on people.  As soapmedic said, it's commonly used in liquid soaps.  It works great to help thicken it.  

I disagree that adding Borax will nuetralize hydroxides, it may buffer the PH a tad but that's it.  Both it and hydroxides are alkali after all.  

A good reason to add borax to CP soap would be to help it clean better and to for lather.  Borax doesn't cause soap to lather any thicker, but it does cause it to release it's lather more easily.


----------

